# Some 2813 grams of silver



## plamenppp (Mar 28, 2011)

This is it. This is what I have been doing for the last two months. I was buying, removing and refining silver. It was not easy, not cheap and it demanded a lot of time and diesel fuel (for the car). The forum helped me a lot. This video helped me too - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kq1W-QdMsWQ

http://tgvtgv.snimka.bg/other/silver.529044.22866046 - I like the scale. Not all the silver is on the picture. The "moon stone" is not there, some jewels too.

http://tgvtgv.snimka.bg/other/silver.529044.22866051 - contact "pills" with strange shape. 6 of them - 156 gr, 80% silver.

http://tgvtgv.snimka.bg/other/silver.529044.22866047 - silver mud, extracted like in the video but from contactors with iron slabs. I poured a big plastic bucket with nitric and added the iron slabs with silver "pills" on them. Spectacular red fumes !!! After the silver was deluted the iron was shiny and clean. After that copper pipes!


http://tgvtgv.snimka.bg/other/silver.529044.22866049 - after I smelted the silver mud and cleaned it with deluted H2SO4. 

http://tgvtgv.snimka.bg/other/silver.529044.22866052 - a nice "moon stone", smelted with a goldsmith's help. The green nasty film was remuved for 5 minutes in deluted 20% H2SO4. The result was good. I desided to do it one more time with 24% H2SO4 - purple film!!! I decided not to torture it any more and gave it for chemical analysis. Result - 95.8% silver. 

This is the first time I extract silver. The next time the purity will be higher and the process will be done better.

All the silver I have converted to 999.9 purity is 2813 gr.


----------



## Irons (Mar 28, 2011)

The way Silver prices are going, you should do well.


----------



## sebastionay (Apr 5, 2011)

what are contact pills?


----------



## plamenppp (Jun 12, 2011)

sebastionay said:


> what are contact pills?




The pills are where the electricity goes thrugh. There the device called contactor makes contact. The pills touch each other to conduct electricity. They have to be made of something highly conductive ... like silver  I will post a picture of a contactor soon.


----------



## patnor1011 (Jun 12, 2011)

sebastionay said:


> what are contact pills?



buttons


----------



## plamenppp (Jun 13, 2011)

patnor1011 said:


> sebastionay said:
> 
> 
> > what are contact pills?
> ...




Yes, you can call them buttons.


----------

